# Mysql fails to start: errcode 2

## elmar283

Mysql failes to start. I don't know why. This is the error on /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

```

121212 16:41:47 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

121212 16:41:47  InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 16.0M

121212 16:41:47  InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool

121212 16:41:49  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 141187

/usr/sbin/mysqld: File '' not found (Errcode: 2)

121212 16:41:49 [ERROR] Failed to open log (file '', errno 2)

121212 16:41:49 [ERROR] Could not open log file

121212 16:41:49 [ERROR] Can't init tc log

121212 16:41:49 [ERROR] Aborting

121212 16:41:49  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...

121212 16:41:54  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 141187

121212 16:41:54 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

```

I have no idea where to start to find the problem. It does say something about log file ''.

Does anyone know what this might be?

Some config files:

```

elmarotter@masterserver / $ cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf 

# /etc/mysql/my.cnf: The global mysql configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-db/mysql/files/my.cnf-5.1,v 1.3 2012/02/15 02:07:21 jmbsvicetto Exp $

# The following options will be passed to all MySQL clients

[client]

#password               = your_password

port                  = 3306

socket                  = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

[mysql]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqladmin]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlcheck]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqldump]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlimport]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlshow]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[myisamchk]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

[myisampack]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

# use [safe_mysqld] with mysql-3

[mysqld_safe]

err-log                  = /var/log/mysql/mysql.err

# add a section [mysqld-4.1] or [mysqld-5.0] for specific configurations

[mysqld]

character-set-server      = utf8

user                   = mysql

port                   = 3306

socket                   = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

pid-file                = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

log-error                = /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

basedir                = /usr

datadir                = /var/lib/mysql

skip-external-locking

key_buffer                = 16M

max_allowed_packet          = 1M

table_open_cache          = 64

sort_buffer_size          = 512K

net_buffer_length          = 8K

read_buffer_size          = 256K

read_rnd_buffer_size       = 512K

myisam_sort_buffer_size    = 8M

language                = /usr/share/mysql/english

expire_logs_days = 7 

# security:

# using "localhost" in connects uses sockets by default

skip-networking

bind-address            = 127.0.0.1

log-bin

server-id                = 1

# point the following paths to different dedicated disks

tmpdir                   = /tmp/

#log-update             = /path-to-dedicated-directory/hostname

# you need the debug USE flag enabled to use the following directives,

# if needed, uncomment them, start the server and issue 

# #tail -f /tmp/mysqld.sql /tmp/mysqld.trace

# this will show you *exactly* what's happening in your server ;)

#log                  = /tmp/mysqld.sql

#gdb

#debug                  = d:t:i:o,/tmp/mysqld.trace

#one-thread

# uncomment the following directives if you are using BDB tables

#bdb_cache_size            = 4M

#bdb_max_lock            = 10000

# the following is the InnoDB configuration

# if you wish to disable innodb instead

# uncomment just the next line

#skip-innodb

#

# the rest of the innodb config follows:

# don't eat too much memory, we're trying to be safe on 64Mb boxes

# you might want to bump this up a bit on boxes with more RAM

innodb_buffer_pool_size = 16M

# this is the default, increase it if you have lots of tables

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size = 2M

#

# i'd like to use /var/lib/mysql/innodb, but that is seen as a database :-(

# and upstream wants things to be under /var/lib/mysql/, so that's the route

# we have to take for the moment

#innodb_data_home_dir      = /var/lib/mysql/

#innodb_log_arch_dir      = /var/lib/mysql/

#innodb_log_group_home_dir   = /var/lib/mysql/

# you may wish to change this size to be more suitable for your system

# the max is there to avoid run-away growth on your machine

innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:10M:autoextend:max:128M

# we keep this at around 25% of of innodb_buffer_pool_size

# sensible values range from 1MB to (1/innodb_log_files_in_group*innodb_buffer_pool_size)

innodb_log_file_size = 5M

# this is the default, increase it if you have very large transactions going on

innodb_log_buffer_size = 8M

# this is the default and won't hurt you

# you shouldn't need to tweak it

innodb_log_files_in_group=2

# see the innodb config docs, the other options are not always safe

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit = 1

innodb_lock_wait_timeout = 50

innodb_file_per_table

[mysqldump]

quick

max_allowed_packet          = 16M

[mysql]

# uncomment the next directive if you are not familiar with SQL

#safe-updates

[isamchk]

key_buffer                = 20M

sort_buffer_size          = 20M

read_buffer             = 2M

write_buffer             = 2M

[myisamchk]

key_buffer                = 20M

sort_buffer_size          = 20M

read_buffer             = 2M

write_buffer             = 2M

[mysqlhotcopy]

interactive-timeout

set-variable=local-infile=0

```

```
[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.66  USE="berkdb community latin1 perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -static {-test} -xtradb" 26,045 kB

```

----------

## elmar283

I didn't solve the problem, but was able to start mysql by uncommending the line 'skip-innodb' on '/etc/mysql/my.cnf'.

So it is something with the innodb. I don't know wether or not I need this database type.

----------

